# HELP PLZ, 1TB Spinppoint Uber Slow....



## arekieh (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow,
This is pissing me off, my new harddrive a samsung spinpoint F1 is only transfering at 32mb/s... i downloaded intel matrix manager
and enabled write cache (through windows, the option isnt in intel matrix manager for me)
no clue whats wrong but im pretty sure it should be faster than that
since my seagate 500gb transfers at 68mb/s in an esata enclosure....


----------



## Kreij (Oct 1, 2008)

Give us some more information ...
What series ?
Internal or External?
What bus are you using?
etc.


----------



## arekieh (Oct 1, 2008)

Internal
not sure what u mean by bus? i have a MSI P35 Neo2 FRI mobo though


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2008)

maybe its dying?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2008)

do they even make IDE 1tb drives? lol.


----------



## arekieh (Oct 1, 2008)

its not ide,
its sata. internal, 
i just bought it and it got here yesterday


----------



## Kreij (Oct 1, 2008)

So we can assume that it's an internal 7200 rpm SATA drive ?
What are you using to test it's transfer speeds ?


----------



## Kreij (Oct 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> do they even make IDE 1tb drives? lol.



LOL ... I don't think so, but it could have been eSATA or a USB connected drive or something.


----------



## arekieh (Oct 1, 2008)

im using terracopy to transfer files
and its showing up that transfer is ranging for 30-45mb/s
im gonna go switch the sata cable to another one, and plug it into a nother sata thing on my motherbaord.


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 1, 2008)

I think they make 1TB IDE drives...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2008)

i wish they has 15k rpm velociraptor 1tb drives. they'd be like $1600 though. that would be amazing though.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 1, 2008)

Download one of the disk testing utilites (like HDTach or HDTune) and see what it says.


----------



## arekieh (Oct 1, 2008)

downloaded and tested same thing


----------



## alexp999 (Oct 1, 2008)

Have you made sure there is no jumper on the drive limiting it to SATAI (150mbps)?
A lot of drives ship with it by default.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 1, 2008)

I saw a reference to one made by Hitachi, but it wasn't listed on their site.


----------



## arekieh (Oct 1, 2008)

hundred percent, theres no jumper on the drive
i just tried swapping out the cable, but no help, didnt do anything


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2008)

maybe it's dying. i know i said this before. samsungs have always died on me so i never use them.


----------



## alexp999 (Oct 1, 2008)

This is weird. I get about 100Mb/s transfer rate on my WD 640GB. Are you using the latest chipset drivers?
And have you tried different ports on the mobo?

Maybe give something like Seatools a try to see if it faulty.


----------



## arekieh (Oct 1, 2008)

sorry guys
i think i got paranoid
i ran hdtach while it was transfering files  lol completely forgot
anyways ran it again
and it averages 108mb/s 
maybe its going so slow when im transfering, because its from one partition to another and both partitions are on the same drive?


----------



## alexp999 (Oct 1, 2008)

arekieh said:


> sorry guys
> i think i got paranoid
> i ran hdtach while it was transfering files  lol completely forgot
> anyways ran it again
> ...



  



lol.

Thats sound about right now, nothing to worry about then!


----------



## Kreij (Oct 1, 2008)

Lol ... yes, you then have to contend with the read and write latencies during a transfer.
I think you are okay.
Try a transfer from a different drive and see how it goes.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2008)

you got us thinking for nothing... damn.


----------



## arekieh (Oct 1, 2008)

lol transfering off my 500gb i havent shipped yet
going at 105mb/s 
thanks alot guys
sorry to bother u


----------



## Kreij (Oct 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you got us thinking for nothing... damn.



LOL ... we were all noobs once and still have our noob moments on occasion.
I just completely tore apart my system for no post only to find it was a bad RAM stick


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2008)

no bother. still seems slow if you ask me.


----------



## arekieh (Oct 1, 2008)

hey fit
can u do me a favor and bench one of ur tera's? 
just to check if the numbers are close/


----------



## Kreij (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm not sure. I don't have multiple partitions on a single drive to test that.
Do you fit?


----------



## largon (Oct 10, 2008)

It should score ~like this:


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 10, 2008)

down load SeaTools and run tests on it. Seatools is nice because it works with all hard drives

go to seagate.com  and search seatools. find the iso image, burn it and boot into it


----------

